# 68 vent window frames



## frankrp (Jan 19, 2015)

does anyone know of a good chrome shop or someone who will take my pitted vent frames as a core


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Check out Paul's Chrome Plating. You can call them for an estimate. Matt


----------

